

Sprint CEO Dan Hesse Warns Of The Danger Of Duopoly In Cell Phone Land - kloncks
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/22/sprint-ceo-warns-duopoly/

======
elouise
Welcome to telecom Canada style. It sucks.

------
Osiris
I gather from this that Sprint shares towers with Verizon and AT&T, in some
cases? I presume the backhaul costs he's complaining about would be on shared
towers rather than Sprint-owned towers?

